# My Mare Due Any Day



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

My friesian Una is due to foal any day  I dont have much internet access at the moment but will try to update when we have a new arrival.

Fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Good luck, hope all goes well and looking forward to seeing the new arrival


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thank you! Very anxious to meet our baby


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## MissyThePony (Aug 6, 2013)

Has she waxed up yet? What are her teats like? How is her vulva looking?
Very excited as she is a lovely looking mare!! Which stallion did you breed her with?


----------

